
Ask HN: Is there anything that us techies can do to help those in Bangladesh? - hazz99
Hi,<p>Is there anything us tech-minded people can do to help people in Bangladesh, and other violent political situations?<p>I&#x27;ve seen popular usage of P2P messaging like FireChat, and secure messaging with Briar.<p>The govmt. has also affected the internet and blocked certain apps &#x2F; media (citing &quot;Fake News&quot;).<p>What can we do?
======
whb07
Yes go protest. I don't know why this is a common question for people in tech.
Showing up in person and being there gives legitimacy to the protest and you
incentivize others to come help as well.

~~~
hazz99
I'm not in Bangladesh -- I was more talking about the global community.

